# Chicken Sauce and Italian Sausages



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mexican Chicken Sauce and Italian Sausages to go.
This one is very adaptable can be had with tacos, enchiladas or even on hamburger buns like a Mexican Sloppy Joe .One crock pot ,2 chicken breast skinless/boneless ,1 big jar of mild sauce ,1/2 of white onion,2 plum tomatoes, it actually doesn’t need them but I wanted to clean out the fridge ,dash of chili powder ,juice of 1 lemon and anything else is optional and up to your taste buds. In at 11pm and by 2 am the house had the aroma of Pancho Villa`s kitchen. Finish by shreddeding it with a fork for a pot full of several meals; it can also be canned by adding more sauce to the jars so it won’t dry out. I like Italian dishes also and mainly subs so I also made a sweet sausage sauce for sub sandwiches, pizza or over pasta. I took 8 sweet Italian sausages (chop), 1/2 of a white onion chop in small chunks ,14oz can of Italian style chop tomatoes, ½ of a small can of tomato paste ,2 tbsps of dry Italian mix herbs ,dash of red pepper flakes ,salt to taste and a cup of red wine if you like ,I like..If you want to cut back in fat boil the sausages first, then cooked them in a little oil with the onions and herbs and red pepper then add the tomato and paste, to make the sauce thicker just eliminate some of the juice from the tomato can ,cook till the sauce is full of flavor ,or by just adding your favorite pasta sauce you eliminate all the work for a quick readytogo meal This one can also be canned for a mre type of meal ,which is what I do to save time and for emergencies ,I always top of the jars with a little olive oil in all this types of sauces. It can also be cook in the crock pot.
Enjoy.


----------

